# I made a stupid mistake!! Plz help me!!



## pepe1705 (May 1, 2010)

This is what I do:

I pay with AlertPay and Credit Card, I sent the money to [email protected], but I didn´t put what´s the item that I want!! please!!
The problem was that I didn´t buy it from the page, I went to AlertPay and put "Send Money", I sent the money to the [email protected] and I didn´t put the item
If you can tell me what to do.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanx

PD: I pay for a Ez-Flash Vi ($18) and use Shipping Hong Kong Registered Airmail ($2.50) = $20.50


----------



## shaunj66 (May 1, 2010)

Register for an account at ShopTemp, place your order WITHOUT paying! And then open a ticket with the order number and the e-mail address you used for the original Alertpay payment. 

I'll tell the ShopTemp guys to then fix your order for you


----------



## Krestent (May 1, 2010)

nvm


----------



## pepe1705 (May 1, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Register for an account at ShopTemp, place your order WITHOUT paying! And then open a ticket with the order number and the e-mail address you used for the original Alertpay payment.
> 
> I'll tell the ShopTemp guys to then fix your order for you




Thx, ill put a new ticket with the items that i want 
ç
Really THX!!


----------



## pepe1705 (May 1, 2010)

pepe1705 said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Icant make a new ticket, i posted one, but says this Unable to create the ticket! Corrcet the mistakes below

But it doesnt say what errors


----------



## shaunj66 (May 1, 2010)

Did you place the order yet?


----------



## pepe1705 (May 1, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Did you place the order yet?


I think it is #2665


----------



## pepe1705 (May 1, 2010)

pepe1705 said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The item in the cart dessapear?? My item DOESNT desappear.. Is it good?


----------



## pepe1705 (May 1, 2010)

Can i cancel a ticket, i put a ticket yesterday, it has no replies, can i cancel it to make another??


----------



## pepe1705 (May 1, 2010)

I´ve already put a new ticket, with the order number, the email that I used to pay with alerpay, an image to see thats real, etc


----------



## pepe1705 (May 1, 2010)

any moderator can see this?? because shaunj66 has gone, plz any moderator can tell to ShopTemp to reply my ticket


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 1, 2010)

Don't panic about it, I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## pepe1705 (May 1, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Don't panic about it, I'm sure everything will be fine.



THX but im really bad


----------



## pepe1705 (May 2, 2010)

any moderator can help me??? or staff member??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tHX


----------



## Krestent (May 2, 2010)

pepe1705 said:
			
		

> any moderator can help me??? or staff member??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wait for shaun to come back on.  I believe he's the admin in charge of ShopTemp.


----------



## pepe1705 (May 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Just wait for shaun to come back on.  I believe he's the admin in charge of ShopTemp.



Ok, i will wait him


----------



## pepe1705 (May 2, 2010)

shaunj66, can you help to solve my problem?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 2, 2010)

He'll come back, don't worry. There's no need to keep bumping. Doing so might make people less eager to help, and it's also against the rules.


----------



## pepe1705 (May 2, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> He'll come back, don't worry. There's no need to keep bumping. Doing so might make people less eager to help, and it's also against the rules.



He is connected right now, thats what I am making this


----------



## pepe1705 (May 3, 2010)

shaunj, did you already tell to the shoptemp guys to solve my problem?? THX


----------



## impizkit (May 3, 2010)

Why dont you PM him instead of bumping?


----------



## giratina16 (May 3, 2010)

Whoa calm down, excessive posting won't help.


----------



## impizkit (May 3, 2010)

Help will surely not come.


----------



## playallday (May 4, 2010)

PM him.  I'm sure no one over there is going to try and rip you off $5, nothing to worry about.


----------

